# Doe destroying nest box



## mloftus (Apr 9, 2012)

We have an issue with our doe destroying her nest box. She tips it over, removes the reinforcing cardboard, spills it all over her warm box and then noses it out to the wire-bottomed portion of the hutch. With her fist litter we took it as a sign that she wasn't pregnant. WRONG-- two days later we discovered a litter born on the floor of her warm box. We have been waiting until day 28 to place the nest box. Any advice?


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 9, 2012)

try a different tpe of box or if your warm box has a solid floor try just filling that with shavings and give her hay and let her have at.






myopal doe with her current litter (now 3 weeks old) theres a 2" layer of aspen shavings andshe thenused straw and hay plus a little digging and fur obviously to build the nest in the back corner. 

my other doe has a litter of 9 and she decided a small kitty litter box was the best bet (i raise my buns solid floor so give them all litterboxes, about 3 days before she kindled she stopped using the litterbox as a litterbox so i cleaned it out asusual (some buns are like cats, fastidious about how clean their box is) but she continued to refuse to use it normally and then started piling her hay in the box, i offered her straw too and she started building her nest in there.

Some does are just picky about the box, mabe its not big neough, mabe it smells funny...mabethe sides are too high or not high enough...  but if youv egot an enclosed space with a solid floor (or put something on the floor in said enclosed space) give her a good layer of absorbent bedding and hay/straw/whatever to buld her nest and let her choose and see what happens.  she may just not like thatparticular box.


----------

